# anemone experiment



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

after reading through this thread on rc, i'm convinced that anemones don't need extreme light (5 billion metal halide fixtures) if they're properly fed. but, this is all speculation to me unless i can test it. i've yet to see photographed proof of this, so what better way to prove it than do it myself?

granted, i'm a novice and probably shouldn't be doing this. but, i'm going to take this slow.

here's a rough outline of plans:

*anemone*: bta (e. quadricolor) OR (sebae) h. crispa. leaning more towards h. crispa as it's constantly said that lighting requirements are higher for these.

*host to*: maroon or clarkii clown (if they find the anemone, that is).

*lighting*: 3x 65w power compact fluorescent 6500k. 2x 20w actinic tank is in contact with direct sunlight for 4-6 hours a day.

*feeding regime:* every second day. alternation between mussels, chopped shrimp, assorted marine fish, octopus. all soaked with selcon.

*water parameters:* ammonia-0. nitrites- 1ppm < . nitrates-5ppm

flame away.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO, flame away







. One the most impressive set ups you could have ever seen was a tank up here in Williamsport at Saltwater Heaven. The man had I think a 750g tank in his store front. It was full of corals and had a huge LTA. I mean Huge!!!! He used all flourescent lighting in a tank that had a 3 foot depth. Almost everything in his tank was what "experts" would call "impossible" with that lighting and yet it absolutely thrived. Sometimes things can work out even if it is not the best case scenario. good luck with your experiment. most likely the anemone will bleach on you, but with feedings it may still be fine and healthy. My brother had an extremely bleached condy in almost no lighting for over a year because he fed it so frequently. just food for thought (no pun intended).


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

The question you need to ask is:

Do I want to give them the minimum requirements? Or an enviroment to thrive in.

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin do you know exactly which lights he used? Most likely VHO in which you can keep these and corals alive because they are mega watts. My 6 ft vho's are 160 watts per bulb. T-5 HO are nice as well, But i would bet hes using vho's which is no big surprise. Theres alot of people using VHO only so i dont think any expert is gonna tell you you cant keep corals with vho light.
No flaming here good luck hyphen!
I agree with dan though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The question you need to ask is:
> 
> Do I want to give them the minimum requirements? Or an enviroment to thrive in.
> 
> ...


it's not a matter of requirements, it's a matter of being able to keep an invertebrate healthy without $500 dollar lights. if what dr. ron shimek says is true, then the anemone will thrive, split, grow, and be healthy without overly expensive lighting.

anyhow, thanks for the support guys. much appreciated


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Raptor,
I have no clue on what lights he used exactly. All I know is that he used all flourescent, sorry. He has been closed for a while now, so I can't find that out for you.

hyphen,
we'll be in this one together. i already have a Sebae anemone in my nano cube. i hope what he says is right.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

well I have an anemone (flower/rock) for almost half a year under pc lighting. and a condy for a month also with pc lighting. They seem to be healthy. Lets see how Dr. Will proves his theory.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*current size: *
column diameter - roughly 2"
tentacles - 2.5"-3" in length

*color: *
pale column. base of tentacles are pale white and gradate into a brownish hue. tips are purple.

a little update. i purchased a condy from karl (blitz) for a very reasonable price. it's a condylactis passiflora. after being acclimated, he's latched on to the highest rock under the pc lighting and is flailing about. he has taken in a piece of shrimp. currently been in the tank for 3-4 hours and has not moved.

diet will include chopped shell-on shrimp, mussels, bits of baby octopus and assorted marine fish. will supplement with Selcon. feedings will be every second day.

lighting plans have changed (as per my progress log). cost efficiency is key. while condys have been said to be one of the hardier and less light demanding anemones, what is most consistently recommended (lighting) will still be higher than what i will provide. (ouput vs height of water).

3x 65w power compact fluorescents (6500k)
2x actinic blue (specifics will be later detailed)

pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's cool hyphen. my bro had one for over a year with just the regular 36" strip light that came with his 40g breeder. all he did was feed it a silverside like once a week.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like a great feeding plan. I dont think that is all that low of a lighting sceme. I kept mine for a year with 400w of pc on my 72 gal before i switched to halides.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Sounds like a great feeding plan. I dont think that is all that low of a lighting sceme. I kept mine for a year with 400w of pc on my 72 gal before i switched to halides.
> [snapback]1103300[/snapback]​


agreed. especially for a condylactis (which i read aren't very demanding). but, i also want to see if i can keep a hosting anemone as well. i'd like to try a substrate dwelling species while isolating the condy to an a mountain of rocks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great feeding plan. I dont think that is all that low of a lighting sceme. I kept mine for a year with 400w of pc on my 72 gal before i switched to halides.
> ...


The Condy will travel like hell!

BTW, I just got an LTA to go with my Condy in the 10g. Its 8'' in diameter, and is BEAUTIFUL.

Honestly, I think it would survive in lower lighting, but the colours made possible by the lighting are just gorgeous.

--Dan


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I know alot of people who beleive in extremely pristine water rather than H-core lighting.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


awesome. yeah, i'm aware that condys are big on moving around a lot. the only thing i'm really worried about is him eating my coral beauty. i hope it doesn't aimlessly swim into it.

i'm definitely looking into getting another anemone, but i'd like to wait it out a bit. after this condy settles in, i'll be looking to buy a sebae or bta (maybe a rose, if i can afford it). you haven't had any problems with your lta and condy stinging each other? i'd expect some contact with each other in a 10g.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

condy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jebus said:


> I know alot of people who beleive in extremely pristine water rather than H-core lighting.
> [snapback]1104000[/snapback]​


well, that's the idea. good water quality, a strict/healthy feeding regimine and moderate lighting (to maintain the zoox and coloration to a lesser extent).


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

That specimen looks beautiful :rasp: 
My flower/rock anemone is currently sick due to frogspawn stings. Hopefully that one survives.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i think this one's going to do well. she's barely moved since i placed her in the tank and is accepting foods. krill and shrimp seem to be a favorite as she spit out the mussel bits.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haven't updated. for the last few days i've been feeding every day (just to get him back up to health). he regurgitated once because i fed too much. i found half a shrimp on my sand bed (only later did i find out that i need to feed 1/4" bits.) he's doing very well and, as is expected of a condy, he's moved from his original spot (away from the high rock and lights) to lower ground. he's now wedged between liverock and sand in a less intense area of light.

here he is at full bloom:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

do you think i could keep one in a 5 gallon minibow 5 with 10 watt 50/50 bulb?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haven't updated. for the last few days i've been feeding every day (just to get him back up to health). he regurgitated once because i fed too much. i found half a shrimp on my sand bed (only later did i find out that i need to feed 1/4" bits.) he's doing very well and, as is expected of a condy, he's moved from his original spot (away from the high rock and lights) to lower ground. he's now wedged between liverock and sand in a less intense area of light.

here he is at full bloom:

View attachment 69330


View attachment 69335


i also added a tomato (cinnamon?) clown. i drip acclimated him and put him in the tank. after 4-5 minutes of sitting in a corner, he saw the condy and decided that it would be a good host. so he started picking at it. pretty rough, it ended up retracting all of its tentacles.

acclimation via drip bag (i fed him prior to adding him to the display tank, and ate he did!):

View attachment 69332


the condy didn't take too well to the beatings at the fins and mouth of the clown, so it retracted. but that didn't stop the clown. after lights off, the clown still tried to sleep under the nubs of tentacles that were protruding. it was actually quite cute seeing him snuggle with the anemone.

View attachment 69333


View attachment 69334


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> do you think i could keep one in a 5 gallon minibow 5 with 10 watt 50/50 bulb?
> [snapback]1112872[/snapback]​


i'm under the impression that you would. the condylactis passiflora are pretty forgiving as far as light requirements go. people still recommend super lights, but i don't think you need them to be uber. do feed properly (every other day) with meaty marine foods like silversides, shell-on shrimp, krill, and maybe spritzes of brine. it could possibly get a bit large for your tank though. with that in mind, i'd be very careful of what you wanted to put in the tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ok


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

henry,
keep in mind also that condys have been known to eat fish given they are not typically a hosting anemone.

hyphen,
what a cutie your tomato clown is. he loves his little condy. good luck with their bonding.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all is well...for now:

View attachment 69392

View attachment 69393


see how all of the fish congregate to the side that the anemone is on?

View attachment 69394


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> all is well...for now:
> 
> View attachment 69392
> 
> ...


Sweet I never knew a tomato would ever host on a condy. Keep the pictures up.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i just can't get over how great your tomato looks. what a beautiful specimine. congrats on the unlikely pairing you have going on







.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

blitz: yeah, i didn't think they would pair up either after seeing that your clowns didn't. pretty happy they did though.

genin: thanks for the compliment







he was the best looking one of the batch. i was a bit reluctant since 2 others had white poop. this one had the usual colored brown poop though. i'm really excited that these two paired.

i half expected my condy to die because the tentacles were really dead looking, shriveled, and limp. but, after i fed the fish and the nem, he perked up a lot.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good to see all is well! That condy will get huge. I seen one about the size of a basketball, and a ft tall.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that would be cool if you could get that condy to be that large hyphen. could you imagine your clown just swimming in that sea of anemone? That would be sweet!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Good to see all is well! That condy will get huge. I seen one about the size of a basketball, and a ft tall.
> [snapback]1114692[/snapback]​


yeah, they get big. i could only imagine seeing a condy that huge!



Genin said:


> that would be cool if you could get that condy to be that large hyphen. could you imagine your clown just swimming in that sea of anemone? That would be sweet!
> [snapback]1114821[/snapback]​


that'd be amazing! but i'd really start to fear for the life in my tank. wouldn't an anemone the size of a basketball pretty much kill most of the life (corals) in a tank as small as a 60g?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see all is well! That condy will get huge. I seen one about the size of a basketball, and a ft tall.
> ...


imagine that grabbing your whole hand.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah that anemony would kill corals it touched. I have a rock anemony that is 5-6 inches in diameter and it hasnt moved. If it does its gone.
Luckaly it stays in the sand, and base is buried in the sand attatched to the glass on the bottom. that one will eat fish though. My clowns dont go near it. They fear the flower. LOL
I kill numerous babies iy produces, It spits them out like crazy.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

My anemone has touched my mushrooms and my leather before and it has not stung them, at least they do not contract or act like they have been damaged. I only have a 12g so I can only do so much rearranging. eventually if my anemone keeps on growing, i will end up with just an anemone/clown tank and have to sell or give up my corals.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahh. i just bought a few zoo frags and i'm hoping that they'll be alright :/


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ill get some pics of my zoos when i can get the camera from my gf again. the freebie i got isn't mounted so i need to glue it to some rock asap. but the white starface zoos are hot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mounted my frags and i'll be picking up a gbta today for $10. i'm so stoked. some other guy was selling his rbta for the same price, but i missed that offer. but still, gbta for $10! awesome condition too. i'll see if i can get some pics up tonight or tomorow.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is an amazing deal for sure. are you getting rid of the condy or just going to try and let them cohabitate.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> that is an amazing deal for sure. are you getting rid of the condy or just going to try and let them cohabitate.
> [snapback]1121237[/snapback]​


i'm going to keep the condy for a little while. if i notice any foul play then i'll be getting rid of the condy for sure.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrmm...gbta died today. not sure why, everything else is fine. my zoas are blooming, the condy is fine. the bta had moved from one rock to another. then my clown tried to host it while also hosting the condy. after taking a nap i realized the bta was decomposing









arg...i'm totally pissed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Chemical warfare?

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Chemical warfare?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1124004[/snapback]​


that's what i thought it might have been. but, from what i've heard the chemical wars usually happen over a course of several weeks? not sure if it could have happened overnight, because it literally died in one night. not to mention it was about 2x the size of the condy :/ so, so bummed


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

1 word comes to mind...lighting...

But then again, that would be over a course of a week aswell.

Sorry Hyph









--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 1 word comes to mind...lighting...
> 
> But then again, that would be over a course of a week aswell.
> 
> ...


again, 99% chance that lighting wasn't the issue. and 99% chance that the bta would've done well in the lighting i have. no biggy though. i'll try again another time.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry for the loss of your bta. that sucks man.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear, Theres alot that is not known about these creature's. I know quite a few people that had them wither away for some reason.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm... acclimation prolly?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> hmmm... acclimation prolly?
> [snapback]1125725[/snapback]​


not sure. i did drip acclimate over a period of about 2 hours. i think i shouldve done it a little slower. i think another contributer to the added stress is the clown immediately roughing it up while trying to have it host her.


----------

